# mounting TV on a double stud?



## dukewalsh (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm mounting a 46" flat panel TV to a living wall and I want to make sure I anchor the four mounting screws securely.

My studfinder is showing that the studs are approx. 3" wide instead of 1.5". So I've read this could mean that the studs have been doubled up for extra strength if this is a load bearing wall. I've also read that you can't drill into the centre of a double stud because you're only going to hit the inner edge of each stud.

My other concern is that there is a large drain pipe in that wall next to those studs and I obviously don't want to damage that pipe by mistake.

So can I just assume that these are double studs and drill into the centre of the inner or outer studs? Is there any other reason the studs could be so wide?

Also, is it safe to assume that the drain pipe will be on either side of the studs so as long as I hit the stud, I won't hit the pipe? I'm paranoid that there is some way I could hit that pipe. Silly right? 

Are there any considerations that I'm missing? I obviously don't want to take any chances with this TV.

Thanks


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

> So I've read this could mean that the studs have been doubled up for extra strength if this is a load bearing wall.


Strikes me as the most plausible explanation. Unless you have an old house where they used structural lumber that would be considered non-standard by todays standards.



> I've also read that you can't drill into the centre of a double stud because you're only going to hit the inner edge of each stud.


Probably best to avoid this if possible, but also suspect that the conseqences, in your case, would be negligible. My experience with studfinders suggests an occasional ambiguity with locating studs. Get yourself a small (1/32, 1/16) drill bit and poke around a bit, to make sure you hit a structural member and comfirm the findings of your studfinder.



> My other concern is that there is a large drain pipe in that wall next to those studs and I obviously don't want to damage that pipe by mistake


It is possible to hit plumbing and electrical when drilling through walls. It is also very possible that the plumbers and electricians installed metal plates on the studs to protect the systems from people like you and me drilling holes in things. On the other hand, drywallers put screws through studs without worries, so why should you. Make sure your screws are not too long, and I suspect you have little to worry about.


----------



## dukewalsh (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Yeah, I think I will poke around with a small bit to see if those studs are as wide as the studfinder's readings. Should be easy enough to hide all the holes with compound or the TV itself. :thumbsup:


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do all the stud locations show up as double wide or just the location where you want to put the TV?

You could actually dig into the wall and look at the exact location where the TV will go, the hole you make will be covered by the TV mount.

Current code requires that holes in the studs for wiring to go through must be 1-1/4 inches in from the edge of the stud. Plus 1/2 inch for the drywall itself you have 1-3/4 inches of allowable penetration for the screws that hold the mount to the wall. It is okay to use more 1-1/2 inch screws instead of fewer 2-1/2 inch screws. Additional screws if needed give their best holding power at the top of the wall mount plate; drill more holes in the latter if needed.


----------



## dukewalsh (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi, just to give an update, I used a small drill bit to poke a few holes and confirm how wide the studs are. I chose screw locations on the middle of the outer studs of each double stud.

My wall mount only has four screws which are each about 3" long. With the thickness of the wall mount base and the washers, the screws went about 2 3/4" inches into the studs. Everything felt extremely secure, and the TV is actually quite light so I'm comfortable with the install. All those test holes were covered up. Too bad I threw my back out moving the old TV out of the way!


----------

